# Google- What friendly bacteria really CAN do for you... but probiotic makers are ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport

Daily Mail
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*What friendly bacteria really CAN do for you... but probiotic makers are ...*
*Daily Mail*
THE PROBLEM: *Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) is a common condition typically causing bouts of stomach cramps, bloating, diarrhoea and constipation. The exact causes are unknown, but most experts agree that IBS is a result of increased sensitivity in the ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

